# Help me re-stock my 40 gal



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I just moved my tank, and things are starting to settle down (a month and 2 weeks later)

My clowns are loving the new rock layout, however I lost my dwarf flame angel during quarantine. 

I've always regretted getting the flame angel due to the fact its orange as well as the clowns.

I'd like more diversity in colours

I was thinking a Lemon Peel (although I do plan on obtaining more LPS and I'm not sure how reef safe these little buggers are)
a few Blue Chromis
perhaps a Pajama Cardinal
and a Lyretail Anthia.

What do you think about this combo?

What would you pick for a: Yellow, blue, red addition to a 40 gal tank.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

The new digs.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

welll the lemon angels will nip and some times eat lps and softies mabie aa coral beauty would be safer


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

scott tang said:


> welll the lemon angels will nip and some times eat lps and softies mabie aa coral beauty would be safer


Yea, that's what I've been reading. I'd love a nice sized fish that swam yellow


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

a yelow coris wrass ?i would say yellow tang but they need a 90 gal+
theres lots of yellow buterflys for a 75 gal + umm yelow anthyus yellow clown gobies yellow damsels


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

The Yellow Wrasse looks entertaining.

Your opinion on Coral Beauty's compatibility with LPS and SPS? I mean, a name like coral beauty makes me think this species is symbiotic with coral.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i only ever had truble with one niping at zoas iv had 3 in total


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

o i for got clarkii clowns


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Already rockin some false perculas, good on clownfish territory.

After sitting at the computer for a little over 3 hours, I've got this short list;

Yellow Coris Wrasse
Coral Beauty
Green Clown Goby
Lyretail Anthia


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the coris and the angel will beet the crap outa the clown gobie in time


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Everybody loves a clown.....


Bummer. Still need something greenish. Green wrasse? Green chromis?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i loved my yllow one my black perc beet it up tho


----------

